# Terminal Terrestre para Piura



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

*Todo listo para buscar 8 millones de dólares de financiamiento*
_Presentan proyecto de terminal terrestre_










Luego de algunos plazos incumplidos, la mañana de ayer fue presentado el proyecto de la terminal terrestre ante el pleno del concejo. Ahora está listo para encontrar el financiamiento que asciende en una primera etapa a aproximadamente 8 millones de dólares.Mucho se ha hablado de la tan ansiada terminal terrestre, que permitiría a Piura no sólo ubicarse a la altura de las grandes ciudades, sino “despejar” a la prolongación Sánchez Cerro, de las innumerables empresas de transportes ubicadas en la avenida. 

La sesión de concejo tuvo como único punto la exposición de la terminal terrestre, que duró cuatro horas con 30 minutos, por lo cual la formulación de preguntas se limitó sólo a media hora con el compromiso de que los regidores las hagan llegar por escrito y en una próxima reunión sean respondidas por los técnicos. 

El jefe del proyecto, ingeniero Germán Gallardo, informó que se trata de un trabajo multidisciplinario, en el que intervinieron varias especialidades de la ingeniería y arquitectura. “Es complejo como todo proyecto de transporte”. 


PROYECTO
La totalidad de la obra bordea los 10 millones de dólares y en la primera etapa se construirán las salas interiores de embarque nacional internacional e interprovincial. 

Gallardo precisó que será decisión del alcalde elegir la mejor alternativa para el financiamiento del proyecto, pues en la actualidad se cuenta con dos posibilidades que es la del Banco de la Nación y de Sun Land. 

Tampoco está definido cómo se ejecutará si es por administración directa (lo hace la propia Municipalidad de Piura) o se encarga a alguna empresa a través de una licitación. “Esa es una decisión de gobierno, política”, señaló Gallardo. 


SI SE PUEDE
A su parecer, la comuna estaría en condiciones de realizar la obra por administración directa, pues demostraron con el proyecto que se puede hacer un buen trabajo, pese a la complejidad. 

“Si estuvimos en capacidad de hacer un diseño de esta magnitud, la ejecución de las obras también se podrían hacer en la medida que se diseñe un departamento especial de logística, se contraten profesionales serios y responsables y a prueba de corrupción, que sí hay en Piura”, enfatizó.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que mostro, ayer tambien presentaron el proyecto del nuevo mercado mayorista de Santa Anita, super moderno, pero primero tienen que desalojar a los ambulantes que han tomado el terreno...


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Ojalá que se encuentre al inversionista y se concrete el proyecto, Chalaco. La verdad es que se ve bien bacán. ¿Y Lima cuando tendrá un terminal a la altura de su categoría?


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

que bueno que hagan proyectos de envergadura, contribuye a la imagen de la ciudad, por lo tanto es mas atrayente !


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

En Lima primero deben de destruir todas las combis y custers...


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

se ve tremendo, y muy bonito también. Bién por Piura.


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Bien por Piura!


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

POR FIN MILAGRO EN SAN MIGUEL DE PIURA DE VERAZ NESECITAN UNO URRRRGGGENTEEEEMMMMEEENNNTTTEEE.....


----------

